# Dark Cinematic Music Contest (November 2019)



## peakeleven (Nov 18, 2019)

Join the Dark Music Composition Contest: *http://bit.ly/darkmusiccontest*

*Prizes for the Winner:*

Choose 1 of my Courses for Composers
Cassette FX Plugin by Wavesfactory
Featured post in the Community


----------

